# WHY IS EVERYONE SHOUTING?



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...just wonderin'.


----------



## Jmmynvn (Nov 23, 2006)

because its the thing to do.

SHOUT until you pass out, havent you heard?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Personally I am happy about all the shouting.










Greg :mrgreen:


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

CHECK YOUR PM Angel_Ariel


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Shouting? what are you relating this too?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

(SHOUTS OVER THE SOUND OF INDUSTRIAL DRILLING IN THE BACKGROUND)
THE FACT THAT EVERYONE USES CAPS FOR TITLES.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

MOVED TO OFF TOPIC

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

WHY DID YOU DO THAT REV?... LOL *cought*... :roll:


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

*Points and laughts at Tarzan*... lol.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW, THIS THREAD IS FUN. I CAN SHOUT AS MUCH AS I WANT.

DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY ARE YOU DOING IT AGAIN?!?!?!?!?! NEVER EVER (DO YOU HEAR ME?!) COME BACK!!!!!111 I HATE YOUUUUUUUU!!!

DOES IT SOUND ANGRY ENOUGH?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

all this hollering makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

EverDream said:


> WOW, THIS THREAD IS FUN. I CAN SHOUT AS MUCH AS I WANT.
> 
> DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY ARE YOU DOING IT AGAIN?!?!?!?!?! NEVER EVER (DO YOU HEAR ME?!) COME BACK!!!!!111 I HATE YOUUUUUUUU!!!
> 
> DOES IT SOUND ANGRY ENOUGH?


MY FONT'S BIGGER THAN YOURS URH


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Angel_Ariel said:


> MY FONT'S BIGGER THAN YOURS URH


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL

LOL

LOL



> WOW, THIS THREAD IS FUN.


I agree.

There should be a sticky somewhere that is just for people that want to yell and let off some steam.

That way when people yell on the main forum then they won't get attacked for yelling and letting off steam there.

Maybe this could be moved onto a sticky in "thats life" section or something.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

How are my tonsils?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm with Layla...

*runs away crying*


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd like to go into the desert and scream but there would still be a part of me holding me back.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> I'd like to go into the desert and scream but there would still be a part of me holding me back.


I think that is because some of us are overly logical.

I know it would be hard for me to do even though I want to, simply because my overly logical mind would be telling me that I am acting crazy and not normal for screaming like a fool when nobody can even hear me.

It is like my own mind is mocking me all the time.

I think screaming is probably good therapy for some of us here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Here you go LOSTONE










Greg :wink:


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks Greg!

OH how I would love to just go outside right now and bullhorn my entire town!!!!!!!!!!

Then goto D.C. and bullhorn the White House and the Capitol building. And then go off and bullhorn the rest of the world. Ha Ha...

I would really love it.

Something inside of me does prevent me from carrying out my desires though.

Maybe that is a good thing. :?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL

My imagination can get a little out of hand sometimes though.

I might imagine myself right into another universe or something.

I have already done that once. I don't want to do it again.

LOL.


----------

